# How to bond with Percy?



## moomintroll (Dec 16, 2016)

So quarantine ended for Percy after 30 days and was doing really well with bonding with me! She was eating from my hand, perching and stepping up. But she's gotten a lot worse with me since introducing her to Monty (which I was expecting and was prepared for.) Saying that, it would be nice to be able to bond with her a little bit so that I can handle her! 
How should I go about bonding with her? Also, how can I maintain my strong bond with Monty? I am aware that Monty will be less interested in me because of the budgie friend for her to play with, but I wanted to know if there was any way to maintain a bond? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi, 
I'd suggest follow the steps you were to bond with them before introducing to eachother.
As you said they will be bonded to eachother so it will be a little harder but keep at it and hopefully you will see some results! 
Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest you start working with both of them using clicker training. Many of our members have had excellent results using it with multiple budgies. 

Check out the link below as well as the other stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Best wishes!*


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on your bird. Some are easy to connect with. Some are not really friendly. Just go about it a bit at a time. Your bird may be easy to bond with. However, there are some birds that are not chummy with people, and it would not be your fault if you did not click. Sort of like people, they vary in how well you can get to click with them. Do not do anything that may scare the bird while trying, but sometimes you think you will never click, and then you do with the bird. Good Luck.


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

I agree with FaeryBee about clicker training. It can not only help teach your little ones tricks but also teach them good birdie behavior. I have four birds that I work with and so far it has helped with both my bond with them (more so with the one I had an established bond with) and improving their behavior when it comes to stepping up. 
Good luck!


----------



## moomintroll (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you'd like, I can change this thread into a Training Journal for you and you can track Percy and your progress as you go forward. *


----------

